# PD wax



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

With all the crap/stuff thats been going round about PD and his new wax being made by all account by Swissvax something to me really feels odd about all of this.

What I know;

PD wax 76% Carnauba
PD wax approx £500
PD wax maybe made by Swissvax
PD Wax suitable for all paint finishes

Now other items

Swissvax Divine 61% Carnauba
Swissvax Divine £1200 for 2 pots
Swissvax Divine made for individual car (retail version)

So if Swissvax are making PD's wax, its higher carnauba content than divine, cheaper than divine and suitable for all paint finishes, I can only conclude that Swissvax Divine is going to prove to be an even bigger waste of money or Swissvax are not making PD's wax with 76% carnauba or rather its made using the same methods of calculations that Zym0l and Swissvax use as proven by Dom of Dodo Juice.

I'm not even going to open the can of worms with regards to packaging etc.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Its certainly interesting food for thought Gary.

The problem is that if anyone questions these figures on the few forums that PD is still on, they are going to get ganged up on pretty quickly so a true answer will never come out and i doubt that PD would answer them himself anyway. Perhaps time will tell.

"The truth is out there"


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

If he's put down Swissvax on the website I can only guess they have something to do with it otherwise the legal side of things, unless it's a marketing ploy from both parties to raise there name again after the recent bad publicity.

If it's claims are correct 76% carnuaba then although I don't agree with PD's marketing ploys it's hard not to want to have it for £500 if this is the correct price.
As for the container I don't see the point, despite being very carefull with all my products and equipment and them all being well arranged in the van it's still going to get scratched and knocked about.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its called HYPE, IMO its Mystery rebadged, and it aint 76% nuba i bet its 76% of the wax content is Nuba  you know that old trick lol. remember that video  with the Kind of the chavs and the roller/bently ? that was supposed to be his 10k test wax but it came out of a suspicious looking box (mystery), some one else told me a some thing to the same affect, and he knows Paul,

Regardless its got plenty of the guys off here including some pros







remember that Dodo Lucy thing, ??


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Its certainly interesting food for thought Gary.
> 
> The problem is that if anyone questions these figures on the few forums that PD is still on, they are going to get ganged up on pretty quickly so a true answer will never come out and i doubt that PD would answer them himself anyway. Perhaps time will tell.
> 
> "The truth is out there"


What forums is he still on? il question it:thumb: i want to know?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> What forums is he still on? il question it:thumb: i want to know?


Pistonheads?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> What forums is he still on? il question it:thumb: i want to know?


Detailing bliss


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah right so we are all sending me in on my tod ay lol, go for it im ready to rock









Any links to threads, ??


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Ah right so we are all sending me in on my tod ay lol, go for it im ready to rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f38/introducingpaul-daltons-crystal-rock-wax-1616.html

Got to go and earn some money now but i might just join you later. Need to sign up first with some suspicious name

Go for it tiger


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I've got to agree that there is a lot of marketing hype at work here again, but isn't what you're about to do just as bad as the rest of the sh1t stirrers on here?

Personally, when I found about about the PD Swissvax connection a while back, I was rather disappointed. Yes the bloke brings attention to whatever he does, but these days it rarely seems to be good attention.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Never heard of DetailingBliss before - that's going to be a few hours of worktime browsing that forum being used up.

So if PD's claims of 76% nuba is correct is this to say this is the highest content nuba wax on the planet? Cannot be bothered to do my homework and research on the nuba contents on Z Solaris and Royale. Can someone confirm?

If so, I'll have a pot for £500 if I'm going to get the Royale finish for over £6,500 less!!!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Bloomin hell.

Who made www.detailingbliss.com

It has the same layout, topic heads and the same members as here. I'll be sticking with DW thank you very much. They even have a pro section asking you to subscribe just like here. It looks like DW with less members, less threads and a nasty colourscheme.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

No idea, i've been a browser for a while, never really posted much. Its US based though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hotwaxxx2007 said:


> Bloomin hell.
> 
> Who made www.detailingbliss.com
> 
> It has the same layout, topic heads and the same members as here. I'll be sticking with DW thank you very much. They even have a pro section asking you to subscribe just like here. It looks like DW with less members, less threads and a nasty colourscheme.


Imiation is the best form of flattery



Gaz W said:


> No idea, i've been a browser for a while, never really posted much. Its US based though.


Canadian


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The wax nuba content is the same as everyone elses - e.g, by volume. In reality, it's about 40%. But if Paul marketed it as such, everyone would look at his and go 'it's crap - it's only got 40% carnauba in it!' So he's backed into corner really.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

The 76% carnauba claim does not mean that in 100g of product there is 76g of carnauba, if there was you would not get the stuff out the pot let alone anywhere near your car. Even 76% mixed with a volatile solvent like xylene would still be rock hard. 

The truth is the carnauba claim is a marketing claim, based on a tricksy way of measuring it. Could be 76% of wax content, but its says 76% "By Volume" , but when is it measured and why by volume? 1g or carnauba is not equal to 1ml of carnauba. Are the ingredients measured when the ingredients are hot or cold, their density will change with temperature. Is it measured when the wax is on the car and all the solvent has evapourated, we just don't know and if we did it probably wouldn't sound very impressive.

The fact is that just about every detailing forum and many car forums are talking about his wax. The price, the carnauba, the special box has got everyone talking about it, good and bad. He has had the forum coverage and for free. So the reactions that some people are having are just adding fuel to the marketing machine, exactly what all the companies involved wanted to achieve I would say.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

and 'nuba content hasn't got as much to do with the look of the wax as the other ingredients anyway. if you could melt 100% 'nuba onto a bonnet how good would it look?

but then its what custy understands, and what custy wants, custy gets......


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up guys. So if we are saying 76% by volume then what should I be comparing PD's wax against on the current market of waxes?

Are we talking similar to Mystery/Devine or something higher?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I see Regs point and it would just make me as bad as him, so im not going to do it, but i would love to sign up as "Lucy" on one of those forums and Copy paste his coments about Dodo on his wax thread 

I see a few "pros" brown nosing like a goodun thinking they are going to get Free samples, good on ya if you do but i would be surprised if you ever see them.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

james b said:


> I see Regs point and it would just make me as bad as him, so im not going to do it, but i would love to sign up as "Lucy" on one of those forums and Copy paste his coments about Dodo on his wax thread
> 
> I see a few "pros" brown nosing like a goodun thinking they are going to get Free samples, good on ya if you do but i would be surprised if you ever see them.


Good man James, otherwise it will just end up as a mickey mouse circle of *****yness and make every look as big an **** as he managed.

As for free samples, big deal. I'm sure it will be a nice wax and give good results, but aren't there lots out there already that fill that description? I guess I'm just bored with hype over products that just don't offer anything 'new'.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

True, im board of "wax" altogether no matter how much you pay there is never that big a gap between finishes, i always said when i made the jump to the +500 mark wax it will be Z vintage, got it and was really disapointed if im honest, BoS will give as good a look imo, durability aint out of this world really, and it aint easy to get a refill at all, there again i sold mine on after it was filled, and in all it ended up only costing me 300, plus postage for refill, so about 650 for a full pot, im glad to have my money back in my pocket, IMO leason learned, the most exciting product iv seen lately has bee the Gtec stuff, i am still trying to find fault, ok it dont add to the looks much but it sure dose last and it keeps the [email protected] off a car well


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

These percentage of wax claims are at best amusing and I see) has clarified the point. 

All this forum seems to talk about these days is wax lol. Wax is so irrelevant, I long for a thread entitled 'what polish'. I liken wax to replacing the oil cap after filling your engine with oil, pretty essential but no where near as important as the oil itself!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

TBH i would rather just concentrate on doing my own thing, i have a range of products that i like to use, my customers are happy with the finishes, which IMO is the main thing for me. I toyed with the idea of buying a few more higher end waxes, Mystery is my most expensive wax and in all honesty i prefer Z Concours over it in both use and look, and i still think Zaino produces a better finish than most of them anyway in both terms of looks, durability, and ease of use for a fraction of the price.

Most people outside of DW i.e. majority of my customers, haven't heard of most of the brands anyway


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> These percentage of wax claims are at best amusing and I see) has clarified the point.
> 
> All this forum seems to talk about these days is wax lol. Wax is so irrelevant, I long for a thread entitled 'what polish'. I liken wax to replacing the oil cap after filling your engine with oil, pretty essential but no where near as important as the oil itself!!!


:thumb: Well said that man - Mark have you tried GT P1 polish at all?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

shouldn't it be "what technique" though? all the g220's sold has spawned a few "tried Megs, didnt work, shall i buy Menz" type threads, where its almost certainly the operator that's the problem? all things being equal, there isnt that much between the different makes of polish either, each has their own stalwarts.....


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Spot on.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Indeed - hence why we make money! if it weren't for people who had the gear but no idea, I'd be out of business (well, those and lazy people.)


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

got to admit, when people post a "what DA" shall i buy, I feel like pointing out that its probably cheaper, easier and get better results to get one of you guys to correct the paint, rather than buy all the kit and still not get it sorted....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Oddly, I've done rotary/DA tuition for people and they ended up getting full details a few months later. I never quite worked that one out!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bryan I have,'t tried that polish for pretty much the same reasons Frothy states re tecnique. I would now rather hone etc my tecniques with two already very good polishes than try and learn the basics of a new polish. Unless a poliish comes out that dramatically reduces MP time then I'm sticking with what I know best!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Frothey said:


> got to admit, when people post a "what DA" shall i buy, I feel like pointing out that its probably cheaper, easier and get better results to get one of you guys to correct the paint, rather than buy all the kit and still not get it sorted....


I'd definitely agree on this point - I find it quite funny when people say they intend to buy the machine and kit and hope to start a business and charging friends and family from the off. It's not as easy as it is made out to be or look from images etc. It does take a lot of practice and experience of different pads/polishes/technique to get the desired results and indeed, it would probably be cheaper and less time consuming just hiring a prodetailer to do the work.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

OK - back on topic and I do feel PD won't be too generous in offering samples of his wax. Just got a hunch - and this is not *****ing before someone says it!!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

He isn't, and won't! I made the point, how else was I supposed to know if it wasn't decanted nxt 2.0!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> He isn't, and won't! I made the point, how else was I supposed to know if it wasn't decanted nxt 2.0!


??? What?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I asked for a sample, and he said no. So I made the point that why would I spend that much money on wax without trying it, as for all I knew, it could be cheapo wax in a very expensive jar! He still wouldn't send me a sample.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Unless a poliish comes out that dramatically reduces MP time then I'm sticking with what I know best!


On cars with some deeper defects but you don't want to wetsand it is a definate time saver


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you email him WonderDetail? Or did you find him on another forum somewhere?

Incidentally, would Zymbol, Swissvax or indeed DodoJuice send out samples of their new waxes? This isn't having a go at them if they don't - just a question I'm interested in. 

I guess PD wouldn't need to send out samples either. His name alone should sell the product and it will as well. And all credit to him.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Well I asked for a sample, and he said no. So I made the point that why would I spend that much money on wax without trying it, as for all I knew, it could be cheapo wax in a very expensive jar! He still wouldn't send me a sample.


werent you having a having a go at me the other day Paul for posting a vaguely negative comment about PDs wax?!?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry Paul, but why would be start handing out samples to everyone that asks? No doubt PD would have chosen some people to try it out, and got their feedback, then launched it.

You could use the same argument for any premium priced product, you just don't get hand outs because you don't believe its not a rebadged cheapie.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't thinks PDs wax is being marketed/aimed at pros anyway TBH (who of us actually care how much % of nuba is in a product), i think he would rather sell it to wealthy individuals who go for brand names (hence the SV tie in) over product results, not saying it wont perform well, but as they say, the proofs in the pudding


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> werent you having a having a go at me the other day Paul for posting a vaguely negative comment about PDs wax?!?


Maybe that was before PD said he couldn't have a sample :lol:- just messing Paul


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

well this thread has gone no where

At the end of the day whos gona be spending 10K on his wax? not me, i also have a life (belive it or not) and interests other than cars and i could spend 10K (if i had it in the first place) on far better things than wax, 

Its all Bull$hit at the end of the day all waxes have the same things in them, most at around the same % nuba is NOT the be all and end all of a wax yes it is an ingrediant that helps make a great one but as do many other parts

Also sorry but if i was spending 9500 on some crystal i would want it to be shaped as some thing a bit better than a POT lol


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Ok, it appears that the actual claims that have been banded about are as I thought a load of old crock, can't wait till the truth about 76% and it being by volume and so probably only about 40% which is less I think than Rubbish Boys and Dodo Juice but at a stupid premium :lol:

As some keep bringing up the 10k wax, stating £500 for wax and £9500 for the pot, sorry you are all being a little slow. Firstly who in their right mind would do a 10k wax the same size/amount as a £500 one, Zym0l regular waxes are approx 8oz whereas Vintage is 22oz, so if this is the same for the PD wax you are up to 2k for just the wax, ok so the pot would still be 8k but thats a lot different to the 9.5k everyone is talking about.

On the sample, I personally wouldn't want to try it, not because its PD/SV but because I have way too many waxes already and several that don't get used, so why try something that I may or may not like and if liked may want to buy, only to have it sit around gathering dust.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Still if i spent 8 K on crystal i would want it in a better shape than a wax pot


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Hold on fellas! I was being sarcastic! I did ask him for a sample, and he said he wasn't doing any. I was just winding him up saying it could be decanted NXT. I've seen the pics, and it looks rather good!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not really a good start to launching a wax if the claims of what it actually contains are incorrect.

As previously stated the finish is down to the prep work that has been done before the LSP and there are quite a few hobbyists out there that don't understand this.

Probably wouldn't spend more than the price of concours on a wax as the difference between that and one costing 10 times as much is minimal IMHO.

Know idea how much it costs to produce a wax but would imagine there are enough weekend warriors out there that see him as a god like figure with more money than sense that will buy expecting wonder results which most pro's and experienced enthusiasts could produce using a wax for under £50.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Not really a good start to launching a wax if the claims of what it actually contains are incorrect.
> 
> As previously stated the finish is down to the prep work that has been done before the LSP and there are quite a few hobbyists out there that don't understand this.
> 
> ...


Could'nt have put it better myself. Sorry for the short reply i have been typing letters alday and my fingers hurt.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

got to admit I'm getting more and more (cos of the hype  ) tempted to try Zaino - it has what most of my people want. Gonna wait till the Euro versions out though.......


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Frothey said:


> got to admit I'm getting more and more (cos of the hype  ) tempted to try Zaino - it has what most of my people want. Gonna wait till the Euro versions out though.......


Thing is with Zaino most of the hype is actually true


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

got to get the mods to generate a "dripping sarcasm" emoticon


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Thing is with Zaino most of the hype is actually true


I have to disagree with that statement 

*ZAINO IS BETTER THAN ALL THE HYPE*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:​


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, so how long is the Euro version going to take  (Whizzer?)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^God knows its taken people long enough to realise lol!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Frothey said:


> ok, so how long is the Euro version going to take  (Whizzer?)


I'm still trialing it!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

It'll be fine, get it released


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv got the euro type







only a test one mind but it has been reformulated again since so......... i recon you might have a fair old wait


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

didnt really want to shell out for the whole kit when I knew there was a "new improved" version coming out.

hmmmmm..... new wetsuit or Zaino.......


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

just Z2 and ZFX would do


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Z8 worth it for the extra wipe over bling? or stick to the carnuba spritz......


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooooooh Z8 is soooooo good dude, woth the tag??? thats what it costs so....

i buy it, i must admit that megs UQD is pretty close to it, but Z8 is a better still,


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad to see this has gone off topic, at F'kin last....


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Frothey said:


> Z8 worth it for the extra wipe over bling? or stick to the carnuba spritz......


If you were to only get one product to try, then this has to be the one IMO


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Glad to see this has gone off topic, at F'kin last....


And there was i thinking you were one of the first to pre-order some PD Crystal Rock Tim :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Keep being tempted by a Zaino kit but keep hoping to hear some news on the euro version. Having never used it before it does have alot of hype to live up to.

On another subject...this threads been awfully busy today. Dont tell me you all stayed home in case you missed something


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Keep being tempted by a Zaino kit but keep hoping to hear some news on the euro version. Having never used it before it does have alot of hype to live up to.
> 
> On another subject...this threads been awfully busy today. Dont tell me you all stayed home in case you missed something


Not likely


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> And there was i thinking you were one of the first to pre-order some PD Crystal Rock Tim :lol:


Where do I buy this champagne you're all on about?

Too much wax mate, thats why I gave you the saphir...duragloss...samples...ever?!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im ill and iv give my self a week off  the joys of Iphone


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> On another subject...this threads been awfully busy today. Dont tell me you all stayed home in case you missed something


I'm only back to work P/Tish ATM Dr's orders :wall:

Marc - don't be a tight **** and just get some Zaino, if you don't like it i'll buy it off you


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Where do I buy this champagne you're all on about?
> 
> Too much wax mate, thats why I gave you the saphir...duragloss...samples...ever?!


Sorted today matey, coming direct from DG UK - so ner


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Wow, sorry had to get up from the floor I take it back, my van won't be finished by the time some stuff arrives...maybe...
Thankyou Bryan and DG UK


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Glad to see this has gone off topic, at F'kin last....


Shut the F up GayBoy Valeting :thumb:



Krystal-Kleen said:


> ...On another subject...this threads been awfully busy today. Dont tell me you all stayed home in case you missed something


Nope finish the X5 off, spent a couple of hours on the phone then decided to look here before going out in the sun, shorts already 



Brazo said:


> ^^God knows its taken people long enough to realise lol!


OK OK I know it took me a while still the longer wait means a more pleasurable experience, or so I was told (total crap I think, get in there and do buy it



drive 'n' shine said:


> I'm only back to work P/Tish ATM Dr's orders :wall:


Take your time Bry, don't want to make matters worse and need more time off.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I'm only back to work P/Tish ATM Dr's orders :wall:
> 
> Marc - don't be a tight **** and just get some Zaino, if you don't like it i'll buy it off you


You and Gary are forgiven

I'm looking for an excuse to buy it and that might just be it....just need to do some debt collecting tomorrow first...owed a bloody fortune


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Take your time Bry, don't want to make matters worse and need more time off.


Bored though :wall:, glad to see your on the mend as well Gary :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks guys

pro-detailing have a DW supporter discount dont they?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frothey said:


> thanks guys
> 
> pro-detailing have a DW supporter discount dont they?


Do they?????? DETAILS????


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

They do I found this out after I had placed my order but they was still good enough to sort me out.:thumb: 

Might be worth ringing them for the discount.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

might be me imagining it, i thought i saw it in a past thread....

edit: maybe not!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been told by a good source that the owner of Swissvax did design this wax for PD and that PD is in talks with Swissvax UK about becoming Authorised with them.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPN said:


> I have been told by a good source that the owner of Swissvax did design this wax for PD and that PD is in talks with Swissvax UK about becoming Authorised with them.


Why with his hi profile would he need to be an Auth detailer, his name is more knowen than there brand


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

DPN said:


> I have been told by a good source that the owner of Swissvax did design this wax for PD and that PD is in talks with Swissvax UK about becoming Authorised with them.


Wonder if they will take his money and then say sorry you don't work fast enough to be approved :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Do they?????? DETAILS????


They do?! Damn! I didn't know that.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Mines on the way.... got a victim on sunday (though he doesn't know it yet!)


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Wax  I much prefer sealants  I'm glad I can still pick up JS109 for £20!!! and not £10000!


----------

